

How do people working at twitter feel about benefiting from swine flu? - amichail

True, most news organization do benefit from bad news.<p>But twitter would probably benefit much more and play a greater role in spreading panic (e.g., from unfounded rumors, exaggeration of the threat, etc.).
======
apu
But this is only the latest in a long list of events that has flooded twitter
with useless/false/panicky/retarded comments. Do they censor/moderate all
stories? Or none? It seems hard to draw a line in between (blatant illegality
aside)...

